# Southwest Cancellation Policy



## DebBrown (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't find this on their website...

The change policy looks great but can you cancel a "nonrefundable" ticket?  Do you get a credit?  Is there a penalty?

Deb


----------



## davidvel (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes. You can cancel a non-refundable ticket. You will have the full value paid for 1 year from date PAID. Keep your itin# and use it when you book your new ticket.

Here is a link to all fare rules: http://www.southwest.com/fares/farerule.html


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!  That is exactly what I needed.  

Deb


----------



## JudyS (Nov 19, 2008)

Southwest's cancellation policy is so good, it's hard to believe!

Not only can YOU use the funds for anywhere Southwest flies for a year, you can transfer them to someone else, or even sell them on eBay. You can also combine funds from several cheap tickets to buy one expensive one, or use funds from one expensive ticket to buy several cheap ones.  

Basically, Southwest won't give a cash refund on "nonrefundable" tickets, probably because it would complicate their accounting too much.  But, they do give a full credit usable just about any way you want.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 19, 2008)

JudyS said:


> Southwest's cancellation policy is so good, it's hard to believe!



I recently discovered this.  

The night before my husband was flying out for a conference he realized that his returned flight was before his presentation.  I just knew a ticket change only 12 hours before he was to leave was going to cost us hundreds.  And the original ticket had been such a good deal.

CAlled SW.  They said they could change it for $160 or we could do it online ourselves.  We did it ourselves but the phone counselor talked us through step by step.  The total changed cost $23.  I couldn't believe it.  

I'll be taking a closer look at SW for future travel.


----------



## Dori (Nov 19, 2008)

IMHO, Southwest is the best airline around!  We love flying with them and they are so easy and flexible to deal with.   

Dori


----------



## mamadot (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with you!


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 20, 2008)

I just rebooked my same flight b/c prices went down--you can do it right on their website w/o penalty.  I got a credit that I can use in the future for myself or anyone!  I love Southwest!


----------



## Enrico (Nov 21, 2008)

Southwest's change policy is certainly the best...so easy to do online, no phone calls.  Their new boarding process is a big improvement; they are able to turn planes around quicker than any other carrier.


----------



## Blues (Nov 26, 2008)

Question on the 1 year expiration --  Do you have 1 year to make the new reservation, or do you need to actually travel within 1 year?

I have some funds that are due to expire in April '09.  I'll want to use them for travel in late May '09.  Presumably they'll open up the schedule in the next few months, and I'll be able to book my May '09 travel before the credits expire in April.  But is that kosher, or will the credit not be accepted for May travel?

-Bob


----------



## happybaby (Nov 26, 2008)

travel has to be completed within that year!!!   But call Southwest, they may extend it for you for that extra month.   They did for me!!!


----------



## RFW (Nov 28, 2008)

I actually got a cash refund once from Southwest, when we canceled our trip rather than attempt to fly to Florida in the face an approaching hurricane. Made made the case that they we would be 2 less people trying to get out when they subsequently closed the airport 2 days later.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 28, 2008)

I love Southwest Airlines.  I'm sure they have fully hedged fuel for as far forward as they can at these prices.  Hopefully, other airlines have as well.

I think I need to buy a 1000 gallon tank to store gasoline for future needs.


----------



## Blues (Dec 6, 2008)

happybaby said:


> travel has to be completed within that year!!!   But call Southwest, they may extend it for you for that extra month.   They did for me!!!



Just called them.  Apparently, they now have a $50 fee to extend the credit.  Since I have a balance of $77, it's worth it, but barely.  Bummer.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have any family members flying before that, you could use it to book their flight or part of it.
Liz


----------

